# Dove courtship - observations wanted



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

We have a little Eurasian Collared Dove, so I guess any Ringneck Dove keepers might know this.

Poppet was raised by his/her finder from a tiny baby, and we took him when he was flying, to be with other birds and have space. I think he developed slowly because he was people-raised, and is somewhat smaller than the wild ones who come to feed. He prefers people to doves (he seems to actively dislike other doves!), and prefers me above all others. He has certainly imprinted on people from a baby.

We don't know if 'he' is a he or a she, however. 

When I am outside the aviary, he will walk along the flat perch nearest me and every few steps do a little hop. Once he stops in front of me, he will stand in place and bend his legs to do a kind of bounce up and down movement whilst cooing at me.

He will often kind of crouch down on a flat perch or in a vacant nest box wherever I am inside, and enjoy having me stroke him. He preens my fingers, or if I'm nose to beak he'll gently preen my nose. He often flattens out with wings away from body like a hen pigeon will do for her mate.

When he flies onto my head - or Cynthia's - he gives the raucous dove flight call as he lands.

When I'm cleaning up, he will often get on the end of a tree-branch perch half hidden behind a nest box and call to me.

For such a tiny bird, he sometimes gets quite aggressive towards any size pigeon who lands on a perch next to him - gives a good wing slap, which they usually ignore  

So, I wonder if he is a male who sometimes behaves like a female, or a female who often behaves like a male. Maybe he is confused and isn't sure what he's supposed to do!


John


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

From the sounds of it, it's a male. I have a white male Ringneck that jumps and coos at just about anything. He even coos to me when I coo at him 
Then the whole building starts up with coos from each cage, haha.

Have you checked the vent/pelvic bones? 

Does the head appear to be smaller and more flat on the top? If so, it's more than likely a girl, even if it did develop a little slower.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

John you couldn't have descrbed better the behavior of my Yodi. He was also hadraised by me from the age of one week and does exactly the same thing, also doesn't like doves or pigeons (will try to beat them). I have no doubt in my mind that he is a boy, just loves to squat and be petted on the back. 
They are such delight to have when they are so tame and totally in love with you.
Yodi is grounded for now as he got in trouble attacking a big white King pigeon and got injured. My pigeons ignore the doves, but Yodi won't give them peace, he will attack them with no fear. This is the second time it has happened, so he will stay in a cage for a while. I hate to do this, but it is for his own good.

Reti


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

It sounds like Poppet is probably a male. The hopping, insistent bow-coo dance is particular to the male dove, as is the nest-call. Does he crouch down and twitch his wings while he's calling you from near the nest?

I have heard of young and confused female doves mimicing the male courtship behaviors occasionally and vise versa but they usually grow out of it. I'd say though - eggs are the best indication. If you get those, he's a she, lol!

(I have 5 ringnecks now and I am reasonably sure they are all males. Quite a little chorus when they all get to coo-ing at the tops of their lungs!)


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Thank you folks. Yes, it does seem he really is a he.

Becky - his head is nicely rounded, so I think that shows it too.

This one is a terror to the Wood Pigeons - the pic below shows Poppet sidling towards one of them with intent to strike. The woodies are like gentle giants, though they occasionally lunge at 'little nuisance'.

Eggs! Yes, I really would have expected some by now if he was a she. We have a lone hen who we wondered about, as she chose a box and does a good coo and turn around pretty much like a male. Then she laid eggs 



John


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks definitely male to me. The females are generally smaller and more "delicate" looking. He looks exactly like every male ring neck I've ever had lol.  Bless his heart, he sounds like such a sweetie.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Really handsome Dove John. I've only had females (so far  ) so I couldn't comment on the behavior. But I love the picture you posted! You can really tell he's got spunk


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I sure agree about the "spunk," Dez!!

Little Poppet looks like he's thinking, "I don't care HOW big you are! The bigger they are, the harder they fall!"  

And the "giant" looks like he's thinking, "Oh, puuleeessse..."  

  

Thanks for the laughs, John!

Shi

BTW, Poppet acts like Mr. Squeaks, in mate mode, with the squatting and wings out!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

"He will often kind of crouch down on a flat perch or in a vacant nest box wherever I am inside, and enjoy having me stroke him. He preens my fingers, or if I'm nose to beak he'll gently preen my nose. He often flattens out with wings away from body like a hen pigeon will do for her mate."

Hi John,
I might be wrong, but only my female ringnecks do this with me... I had some who would coo and dance like a male!  On the other hand, Tigeon the alpha male pigeon let me preen his back and head... Very confusing indeed!  

Suz.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am the one that is with Poppet most of the time, and though she will sit on my head, come to me for treats, let me stroke her back etc, she has never called me to her nest or preened my fingers or my nose. In fact, if I stick my fingers through the wire of the cage she will bite them.

Her (or his) devotion to John is absolute.

Cynthia


----------

